# Magic Mar 28-30



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be there. Staying at Upper Pass Lodge with the family.


----------



## reefer (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be there on Friday if the extended outlook stays on course. Getting back from Penang Thursday night. I'll be dazed and confused after two weeks of ninety-something and humid every day in a land where they sentence marijuana dealers to death..................


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll be there.  Should be another good one.  More than likely @ the BLT Friday night if anyone's around.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 25, 2014)

I will be up as well. Probably get to the Tavern around 9:30ish Friday night. WA I hope to catch you this go around.
See you tomorrow Rusty.

Reefer is it a say trip or will you be there Saturday to?


----------



## reefer (Mar 26, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I will be up as well. Probably get to the Tavern around 9:30ish Friday night. WA I hope to catch you this go around.
> See you tomorrow Rusty.
> 
> Reefer is it a say trip or will you be there Saturday to?



Actually sitting here in Hong Kong rethinking plans with the questionable weather forecast I'm seeing. Must spend some time with the ski widow this weekend so it was going to be a day trip............... 
May have to wait and then do three days next weekend. I'll update Thursday night.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Looks like I'll be there on Saturday.



Nice, we'll have to get a few runs when the kids get tired.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2014)

you guys see a diff weather forecast than i do OR you don't care?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm committed. Will take whatever I get.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> you guys see a diff weather forecast than i do OR you don't care?




The weather is always sunny in the BLT!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 26, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> The weather is always sunny in the BLT!



FTW!  Looks like most will fall Friday and overnight and then rain/snow Saturday night. If I get too wet I will follow the sun in the BLT. Then again this is what gore tex is for.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 26, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm committed. Will take whatever I get.


  I like it!  WoodCore & wa-loaf, see you Saturday.  You too JR, but I always see you.  I suck @ finding people & really suck w/names but say hello.  JR is a better point man but I won't be far.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2014)

What's the deal with FlamJam?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 26, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> What's the deal with FlamJam?


Never heard of it?  Is that when we throw plastic flamingo's down onto the trail?  Eh' the ladies & kiddos like it.  Basically target practice from the lift w/a flamingo.  Guessing there's prizes or something.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 26, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Never heard of it?  Is that when we throw plastic flamingo's down onto the trail?  Eh' the ladies & kiddos like it.  Basically target practice from the lift w/a flamingo.  Guessing there's prizes or something.



It must be Rusty but I will skio it unless I could try and hit one of our patrollers skiing Witch/Red Line.... oh wait I dont ever see them ski those

More importantly its costume day and ice bar on the slope day!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 26, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> It must be Rusty but I will skio it unless I could light it on fire & try and hit one of our patrollers skiing Witch/Red Line.... oh wait I dont ever see them ski those
> 
> More importantly its costume day and ice bar on the slope day!


  That is more important.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> It must be Rusty but I will skio it unless I could try and hit one of our patrollers skiing Witch/Red Line.... oh wait I dont ever see them ski those
> 
> More importantly its costume day and ice bar on the slope day!



Had no idea. Will have to see if we can scare up costumes for everyone.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like this weekend is out for me. I might have a last minute reprieve on Saturday but who knows


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2014)

maybe i'll get up saturday. this year is SO PATHETIC for me skiing wise. (pretty awesome other than that)  I hate myself for it. Agrh!gh!


----------



## makimono (Mar 27, 2014)

I won't make it up till Sunday


----------



## reefer (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like I'll be coming up for the day Saturday! Not sure about a costume. Maybe I should pull out the sheik outfit again..................


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 28, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> It must be Rusty but I will skio it unless I could try and hit one of our patrollers skiing Witch/Red Line.... oh wait I dont ever see them ski those
> 
> More importantly its costume day and ice bar on the slope day!



If Witch and Red Line are open you definitely won't see them. They only ski it when it's closed.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 28, 2014)

reefer said:


> Looks like I'll be coming up for the day Saturday! Not sure about a costume. Maybe I should pull out the sheik outfit again..................



Lol good times! Wow its really been a while since I've skied with you.... I've been in my current pair of boots for 3 seasons already. Glad you can make it.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2014)

rain in the forecast on Saturday? thoughts?


----------



## reefer (Mar 28, 2014)

No rain tomorrow. Car wash on the way home........................


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2014)

reefer said:


> No rain tomorrow. Car wash on the way home........................



saw that, hope you guys get a good day in tomorrow.  i was hoping to run up there but didn't work out.  i have  voucher to use, i'm going next Saturday if they are open.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm up here now. Hanging at the Upper Pass for the moment. Great day at MRG despite the rain. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 28, 2014)

See you guys tomorrow. I'll keep my eyes out for jr. Leaving from the city in the morning so might not be there for first chair. Hope the rain stays away, if not it will be beers and basketball in the BLT.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 28, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm up here now. Hanging at the Upper Pass for the moment. Great day at MRG despite the rain. Looking forward to tomorrow.



Guess you have the Kidd I'd I'd say come to black line tavern. I will be there around 10.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 29, 2014)

I should be easy to spot. Orange penitentiary suir


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2014)

Nick said:


> rain in the forecast on Saturday? thoughts?



It was a perfect spring day!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2014)

How was it today Sunday?  Very wet but creamy corn peel away goodness at Sunapee.    3 of us Az'ers Will be at Magic next Sunday to close out their season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2014)

They had delayed opening because the lifts were iced up. Ski patrol told us 11am, but with my son being sick we decided to pack up and head home.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see which, if any, natural snow trails survive the relative warmth and rain this week......be great to see something bump up next wknd


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2014)

The natural trails had a fair amount of brown before all the rain last night.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry I missed everyone this weekend, had an opportunity I couldn't turn down!! 


http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/129429-The-Hermitage-March-29-2014


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2014)

Sunday was better than Saturday snow wise though weather wasnt as nice. There were only 30 some odd people on the mountain. Still deep snow around the hill. Magician and redline skied well as did witch and broomstick to black line. ROTD was goniff. There is at least 2 feet of snow in the troughs of the moguls there. Next week should be fine.


----------

